# Install with WiFi only?



## FooChoo (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello,

I'm verry noob with BSD, and wish to install FreeBSD on a laptop with no access to wired internet connection, only WiFi connection. 

Can I make desktop install this way and access update and packages? 

What commands to use to access WiFi?

Thank you.

If any help, my wifi is Intel Wireless Link, 'iwlwifi'.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2016)

Just do a plain install with a DVD or memory stick. Once you have a booting FreeBSD it'll be easier to configure the wireless than trying to get it working during the installation. After getting wireless working you can do the normal updates.

Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## mikepwagner (Nov 4, 2016)

FooChoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm verry noob with BSD, and wish to install FreeBSD on a laptop with no access to wired internet connection, only WiFi connection.
> 
> ...



I just did this - I booted from a thumb drive, and used wireless during installation - it worked like a charm. 

When the install script asks "Please select a network interface to configure:", select your wireless device, and it will search for wireless networks and allow you to select one and  provide a password.

After you install, when you want to select between wifi networks, you can add wifimgr.

Mike


----------



## ASX (Nov 4, 2016)

It seems to me that his wifi adapter will need iwi(4) and that will require:


> In both cases, place the following line in loader.conf(5) to acknowledge
> the firmware license (see below):
> 
> legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1



Therefore, in this specific case follow the advice from SirDice, should be a simpler path.

When using a different adapter, without such license requirement, mikepwagner suggestion would work.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 4, 2016)

I also use the installer with FreeBSD wireless network cards, both Atheros and Intel.
Works fine. Sometimes you have to let it scan for base stations twice.


----------

